# Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain 1 Federgabel, 160mm ETA u. TST



## bestmove (22. Dezember 2012)

Alles muss raus, sehr feine Marzocchi Gabel zum Schnäppchenpreis 
Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain 1


----------

